# Free but NOT FREE!!



## alacazam (Oct 8, 2004)

Been a DirecTV customer since 11/2011 and I am in the process of moving. Called to get the FREE movers deal but I was told by the CSR that it would cost me $129.00 to have a new dish installed and my receivers (3) hooked back up at my new residence. Whats up with this?????


----------



## Taltizer (Sep 26, 2007)

Go to this website send them and email give them up to 24 hours to get in touch with you and they will be able to help you. Its to the office of the president at Directv. They help get alot of issues resolved.It should cost you nothing to have your service moved to my knowledge.I hope this can help you its helped me alot in the past.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageIFnorail.jsp?assetId=P4960016#h:546.751


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

alacazam said:


> Been a DirecTV customer since 11/2011 and I am in the process of moving. Called to get the FREE movers deal but I was told by the CSR that it would cost me $129.00 to have a new dish installed and my receivers (3) hooked back up at my new residence. Whats up with this?????


Probably the fine print:

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/movers

I don't believe the Movers Deal is being advertised as "free" at this time

"DIRECTV MOVERS DEAL: Offer expires on 7/18/12. Offer available once in any 12 month period for qualifying customers only. Qualifications based on tenure, package level, payment history and other factors. Sports blackouts and your ability to receive local channels or broadcast networks may be affected by new address. Residential customers only. Offer requires a program agreement of 12 months or 24 months if you took an Advanced Receivers equipment upgrade (HD, DVR, or HD DVR) of any DIRECTV base programming package (priced at $29.99/mo. or above), or any international service bundle. If you have two boxes or one box and an enabled TV, an additional $6/mo. fee applies. For each additional box and/or enabled TV on your account you are charged an additional fee of $6/mo. per box and/or enabled TV. Applicable use tax adjustment may apply on the retail value of installation."


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Taltizer said:


> Go to this website send them and email give them up to 24 hours to get in touch with you and they will be able to help you. Its to the office of the president at Directv. They help get alot of issues resolved.It should cost you nothing to have your service moved to my knowledge.I hope this can help you its helped me alot in the past.
> 
> http://www.directv.com


It does pay to read the terms of the contract.

I hope a lot of people aren't just contacting that office routinely; kinda defeats its purpose, and we all pay a bit more.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

alacazam said:


> Been a DirecTV customer since 11/2011


Sorry I missed this the first time. You have been a customer for less than a year, there definitely will be a cost for the Movers Program


----------



## Taltizer (Sep 26, 2007)

I does help to contact that office routinely when you cant get what help you need by going the regular routes you are supposed to go and thats what that office is the for to help you when you need it.And it seems were all paying more and more for less and less these days as our costs rise for everything.I pay around $200.00 a month for my service and would like to get good service when i have a problem with that service.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Taltizer said:


> I does help to contact that office routinely when you cant get what help you need by going the regular routes you are supposed to go and thats what that office is the for to help you when you need it.And it seems were all paying more and more for less and less these days as our costs rise for everything.I pay around $200.00 a month for my service and would like to get good service when i have a problem with that service.


not for things like this that can be handled by reading the terms of agreement or a call to customer service


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

wahooq said:


> not for things like this that can be handled by reading the terms of agreement or a call to customer service


Not to mention posting here! :nono2:

When the OoP gets overburdened with routine stuff, it loses (not looses) its clout for important matters.


----------



## Taltizer (Sep 26, 2007)

No maybe no a customer that has had service for less than a year but for a customer that cant get good helpful service going thru normal means or getting good trained CSR's.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

Taltizer said:


> No maybe no a customer that has had service for less than a year but for a customer that cant get good helpful service going thru normal means or getting good trained CSR's.


Who says he is not getting good helpful service or getting a well trained CSR?

Just because there is a cost involved in setting up the Movers Program for him, does not mean that either of those things are not happening.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

In my opinion, the CSR should explain if someone doesn't qualify for free movers, especially if it's due to tenure.


----------



## Taltizer (Sep 26, 2007)

Was not even saying that about his situation i understand now he has had service less than one year and yes there is a cost involved but with others there are times when there are csr's that cant be of good help to you or do not understand something and you just cant get good help and then you have to go thru the office of the president and they are very helpful in getting your problems solved in a timely manner.And i dont understand where others say this cost us all in the long run comes in.Makes no sense.But then again sometimes you cant post to this board to try to help out others without having someone come along that knows it all and tell you you dont know what your talking about or they know better or to criticize you or belittle your comments or try to act like your stupid so why even bother.I know its the movers connection and it should be free but its Directv you should know better you never get anything free there always a catch.Ive had Directv for 17 years and no im not one of the Fan Boyz i dont defend them all the time they take my money like they do yours.So sorry I tried to help theres always others that seem to know it all.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Taltizer said:


> Go to this website send them and email give them up to 24 hours to get in touch with you and they will be able to help you. Its to the office of the president at Directv. They help get alot of issues resolved.It should cost you nothing to have your service moved to my knowledge.I hope this can help you its helped me alot in the past.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageIFnorail.jsp?assetId=P4960016#h:546.751





dpeters11 said:


> In my opinion, the CSR should explain if someone doesn't qualify for free movers, especially if it's due to tenure.


I'm betting that he brought up the free promotion with the agent and asked. Seems to me like he just either wanted to vent or wanted someone to give him information on how to get the fee removed.


----------



## alacazam (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks to all for your help, answers and comments. I am a customer for less than a year and there isn't anything spelled out in the Movers language that says a person has to be with DirecTV for over a year to be eligible for the free move. 
I didn't realize this was the way they treated customers after making such a big deal that this was a FREE service as a way to keep customers or at least help keep them happy and stay with their service as opposed to going with another service. 
I am seriously considering just paying the penalty for breaking the customer agreement ( 2 year commitment ) and going back to cable. At least they will come out and connect my equipment at no charge and NO 2 YEAR COMMITMENT. It would almost be worth it to me to pay a little more to do that than to allow them to treat people the way they want to treat them.
In my opinion I am just asking them to be UP FRONT about the REAL cost for the Movers Deal and quit duping people into thinking it's FREE when that isn't really true for everyone.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

But it does say on the page, and in the full terms that it's available to qualifying customers, and that it is bass on tenure, package level, payment history etc.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Why dpeters, that's crazy talk


----------



## alacazam (Oct 8, 2004)

dpeters11 said:


> But it does say on the page, and in the full terms that it's available to qualifying customers, and that it is bass on tenure, package level, payment history etc.


But it doesn't say I have to be a customer for MORE THAN A YEAR!!!! to get the MOVERS DEAL.

It is DECIEVING at best!!! What's wrong with just spelling out ALL the LIMITATIONS UP FRONT? These are the kinds of things that I feel that seperate GREAT companies from the rest that are out there.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

And where does it say you automatically get it for free?


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

You get one free install a year. Is that so difficult to understand?


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

alacazam said:


> But it doesn't say I have to be a customer for MORE THAN A YEAR!!!! to get the MOVERS DEAL.
> 
> It is DECIEVING at best!!! What's wrong with just spelling out ALL the LIMITATIONS UP FRONT? These are the kinds of things that I feel that seperate GREAT companies from the rest that are out there.


Didn't you already have a FREE install within the last 12 months??? So it DOES SAY you have to be a customer for MORE THAN A YEAR!!!!

Nothing at all DECEIVING about the terms and conditions. Now maybe if you don't read them you might think you were DECEIVED.

*Offer available once in any 12 month period for qualifying customers only.*


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"bixler" said:


> Didn't you already have a FREE install within the last 12 months??? So it DOES SAY you have to be a customer for MORE THAN A YEAR!!!!
> 
> Offer available once in any 12 month period for qualifying customers only.


The first part can be read as you can only use the movers deal once a year. However, the second part, qualifying customer, is all encompassing and includes the tenure component.


----------



## alacazam (Oct 8, 2004)

bixler said:


> Didn't you already have a FREE install within the last 12 months??? So it DOES SAY you have to be a customer for MORE THAN A YEAR!!!!
> 
> Nothing at all DECEIVING about the terms and conditions. Now maybe if you don't read them you might think you were DECEIVED.
> 
> *Offer available once in any 12 month period for qualifying customers only.*


OK,
So WHAT OFFER have I used in the last year? I paid for my installation AND that has nothing to do with the MOVERS CONNECTION OFFER which I have never used!!


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

How much did you pay for the install? Mine was "free" which means DTV paid for it in return for a 2 year contract. If you don't have a two year contract, cancel the service and go with Dish.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

key words= Qualifying and Tenure...


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

alacazam said:


> OK,
> So WHAT OFFER have I used in the last year? I paid for my installation AND that has nothing to do with the MOVERS CONNECTION OFFER which I have never used!!


You paid for your installation? You aren't giving us all the details if that is true.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

alacazam said:


> Thanks to all for your help, answers and comments. I am a customer for less than a year and there isn't anything spelled out in the Movers language that says a person has to be with DirecTV for over a year to be eligible for the free move.
> I didn't realize this was the way they treated customers after making such a big deal that this was a FREE service as a way to keep customers or at least help keep them happy and stay with their service as opposed to going with another service.
> I am seriously considering just paying the penalty for breaking the customer agreement ( 2 year commitment ) and going back to cable. At least they will come out and connect my equipment at no charge and NO 2 YEAR COMMITMENT. It would almost be worth it to me to pay a little more to do that than to allow them to treat people the way they want to treat them.
> In my opinion I am just asking them to be UP FRONT about the REAL cost for the Movers Deal and quit duping people into thinking it's FREE when that isn't really true for everyone.


Just cancel already and move on. Why would you give them any more money than necessary if you didn't like the way you were being treated? You know what they say.....money talks and.....walks.


----------



## fourhokiefans (Jul 27, 2009)

"DIRECTV MOVERS DEAL: Offer expires on 7/18/12. Offer available once in any 12 month period for qualifying customers only. Qualifications based on tenure, package level, payment history and other factors. Sports blackouts and your ability to receive local channels or broadcast networks may be affected by new address. Residential customers only. Offer requires a program agreement of 12 months or 24 months if you took an Advanced Receivers equipment upgrade (HD, DVR, or HD DVR) of any DIRECTV base programming package (priced at $29.99/mo. or above), or any international service bundle. If you have two boxes or one box and an enabled TV, an additional $6/mo. fee applies. For each additional box and/or enabled TV on your account you are charged an additional fee of $6/mo. per box and/or enabled TV. Applicable use tax adjustment may apply on the retail value of installation."

Give me a break. I guess since you failed to read or understand the terms of service provided that DirecTv is at fault? That's pathetic.


----------



## cariera (Oct 27, 2006)

Once again....

You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink



cariera said:


> Probably the fine print:
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/movers
> 
> ...


There is also the option of doing the install yourself or hiring a contractor to do it. There is no hard and fast rule that Directv has to do the new install.You possess all the necessary hardware, you might be on the hook for some coax.

If you are still unhappy with the deal, or unable to get Directv to reduce or offset the cost, you can always vote with your wallet and get another provider.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm sorry, but the ad that D* is running on TV these days has no small print in it and does not mention any 'qualifications'. Basically another phony ad from D* where they say something and don't put qualifiers in the ad, not even in tiny print that would fly by if they had in fact presented it at all.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Just looked and its in the commercial


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

"lparsons21" said:


> I'm sorry, but the ad that D* is running on TV these days has no small print in it and does not mention any 'qualifications'. Basically another phony ad from D* where they say something and don't put qualifiers in the ad, not even in tiny print that would fly by if they had in fact presented it at all.


Just saw a Movers Connection TV ad & it had the same "Available once in any 12 month period for qualifying customers" fine print that others are referring to...


----------



## r028806 (Mar 12, 2010)

Bottom line you were given correct information. The quote was valid.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

lparsons21 said:


> I'm sorry, but the ad that D* is running on TV these days has no small print in it and does not mention any 'qualifications'. Basically another phony ad from D* where they say something and don't put qualifiers in the ad, not even in tiny print that would fly by if they had in fact presented it at all.


The Movers Connection TV Ad has the fine print as others have posted. Perhaps your Panasonic TC-P54S1 needs calibrating.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> The Movers Connection TV Ad has the fine print as others have posted. Perhaps your Panasonic TC-P54S1 needs calibrating.


Or maybe old eyes?? 

I seldom watch ads, but had seen one of the mover ads yesterday and for all of me, I didn't see any fine print flash by.


----------



## Brubear (Nov 14, 2008)

I appreciate the support. Too many customers see/hear what they want to and heaven help you if you are the one to deliver the bad news that they were self-deluded. There is a reason that every existing customer that upgrades has to speak to an agent that verifies that they understand the offer. They also maintain those calls in perpetuity.\

"they told me that everything would be free!!" 
No, they did not.

"I was told that I could upgrade at anytime at no charge!" 
No, you weren't. 

Referring to the poster regards the move:brace yourself for a shock - DirecTV is a for-profit business. There - now everyone knows. The profit margins are quite a bit slimmer than most people realize and it takes quite some time for an account to offset the investment in equipment and manpower on an install. When you need a 2nd install within the initial period, you have extended the amount of time before the account shows a net gain for DirecTV. Thus a charge.


----------



## Blankman2k5 (Oct 21, 2010)

alacazam said:


> But it doesn't say I have to be a customer for MORE THAN A YEAR!!!! to get the MOVERS DEAL.
> 
> It is DECIEVING at best!!! What's wrong with just spelling out ALL the LIMITATIONS UP FRONT? These are the kinds of things that I feel that seperate GREAT companies from the rest that are out there.


This particular promotion, as with many others, are based on tenure. If you have been active for less than a year or if you have moved within the last 12 months you will not be generally eligible for a move at no cost. There may be other alternatives for you though.


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

alacazam said:


> Been a DirecTV customer since 11/2011 and I am in the process of moving. Called to get the FREE movers deal but I was told by the CSR that it would cost me $129.00 to have a new dish installed and my receivers (3) hooked back up at my new residence. Whats up with this?????


I know this is a dead horse subject but it came up today for me. We are moving and I wanted to use the "movers" program. Much to my chagrin I was informed that we did not "qualify" for the "full" movers program but it would only cost us $230 to transfer our service to a new location. The cost did not include any of the "treats" outlined on their national commercial.

This is not what their nationwide advertisement scam infers. Direct is using a "bait and switch" scam in order to pad their balance sheet. The idea that my eligibility for the program is based on "other" undefined reasons is laughable. Maybe I have to give someone a "top secret" handshake to get in. I complained to the BBB of El Segundo and the FTC. May not do any good but it let me vent.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

jerrylove56 said:


> I know this is a dead horse subject but it came up today for me. We are moving and I wanted to use the "movers" program. Much to my chagrin I was informed that we did not "qualify" for the "full" movers program but it would only cost us $230 to transfer our service to a new location. The cost did not include any of the "treats" outlined on their national commercial.
> 
> This is not what their nationwide advertisement scam infers. Direct is using a "bait and switch" scam in order to pad their balance sheet. The idea that my eligibility for the program is based on "other" undefined reasons is laughable. Maybe I have to give someone a "top secret" handshake to get in. I complained to the BBB of El Segundo and the FTC. May not do any good but it let me vent.


Perhaps you could tell us why you didn't qualify for the full movers connection?


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

jerrylove56 said:


> I know this is a dead horse subject but it came up today for me. We are moving and I wanted to use the "movers" program. Much to my chagrin I was informed that we did not "qualify" for the "full" movers program but it would only cost us $230 to transfer our service to a new location. The cost did not include any of the "treats" outlined on their national commercial.


 I learned a long time ago, that if it's too good to be true, it usually is. I never take an advertisement or commerical at face value. I always check it out and look for the loop holes. If I find it, I discard the offer. If I don't, and I'm interested, I call with no real expectations and waiting for the bomb, until I am satisfied that it's a good deal, and or know what to expect. Then I decide if I want it or not. So far, D* has done everything they said they would. I have no complaints as of yet
.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

jerrylove56 said:


> I know this is a dead horse subject but it came up today for me. We are moving and I wanted to use the "movers" program. Much to my chagrin I was informed that we did not "qualify" for the "full" movers program but it would only cost us $230 to transfer our service to a new location. The cost did not include any of the "treats" outlined on their national commercial.
> 
> This is not what their nationwide advertisement scam infers. Direct is using a "bait and switch" scam in order to pad their balance sheet. The idea that my eligibility for the program is based on "other" undefined reasons is laughable. Maybe I have to give someone a "top secret" handshake to get in. I complained to the BBB of El Segundo and the FTC. May not do any good but it let me vent.


What was the reason given for your not qualifying? Your post is very short on details, other than that you're cranky.

When I relocated from Maryland to North Carolina, Movers Connection made no promise other than that they would set you up in the new location without charge in exchange for a years commitment. They kept their promise.

I have found that DirecTV has honored their agreement with me for the most part. The one exception could have been written off as a bad experience with a single CSR. DTV corrected it on the spot. I have also found that when something is tied to conditions or qualifications, the CSRs have explained what the requirement was and made sure that I understood them, before moving on.

I would not say that DirecTV is perfect, nor would I expect everyones experience to be as positive as mine has been. I do take exception to the terms "Scam" and "bait and switch". I think there is more to the story that we're not hearing.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> In my opinion, the CSR should explain if someone doesn't qualify for free movers, especially if it's due to tenure.


differing opinion - beleive that a person shoul actualy read the terms before they agree to something that is binding, personnally trust no one explaining something to me that is legally binding unless they have a law degree


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

jerrylove56 said:


> I know this is a dead horse subject but it came up today for me. We are moving and I wanted to use the "movers" program. Much to my chagrin I was informed that we did not "qualify" for the "full" movers program but it would only cost us $230 to transfer our service to a new location. The cost did not include any of the "treats" outlined on their national commercial.
> 
> This is not what their nationwide advertisement scam infers. Direct is using a "bait and switch" scam in order to pad their balance sheet. The idea that my eligibility for the program is based on "other" undefined reasons is laughable. Maybe I have to give someone a "top secret" handshake to get in. I complained to the BBB of El Segundo and the FTC. May not do any good but it let me vent.


I can sympathize with the fact that based on the commercial, you would think your move would be free. Calling it a scam, with bait and switch tactics is a bit much. Just like most things, there are some rules and exceptions. And the information on DIRECTV's website does give you some idea of why you might not qualify.



> Offer available once in any 12 month period for qualifying customers only. *Qualifications based on tenure, package level, payment history and other factors.*


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

jerrylove56 said:


> I know this is a dead horse subject but it came up today for me. We are moving and I wanted to use the "movers" program. Much to my chagrin I was informed that we did not "qualify" for the "full" movers program but it would only cost us $230 to transfer our service to a new location. The cost did not include any of the "treats" outlined on their national commercial.
> 
> This is not what their nationwide advertisement scam infers. Direct is using a "bait and switch" scam in order to pad their balance sheet. The idea that my eligibility for the program is based on "other" undefined reasons is laughable. Maybe I have to give someone a "top secret" handshake to get in. I complained to the BBB of El Segundo and the FTC. May not do any good but it let me vent.


Why are YOU leaving out the details as to why you didn't qualify???


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

jerrylove56 said:


> I did leave early this year and not really missings programming but the DVR. Went to comcast and On Demand offering is "night and day" from what DTV offered. Comcast DVR sucks but in our area the program offering is equal to or better than what I had with DTV.(Free HBO for a year, Encore channels included, HD offering the same or better than DTV and Customer Service is better than my last experiences with DTV)
> Will miss NFL ST but they have redzone channel.


Based on one of his prior posts made in May of 2011, I'm going to guess that he didn't qualify, because he's been back with DIRECTV less then a year. After his freebies ran out at Comcast, he probably switched back and got a great deal with Free NFL ST. And since he's back, he found out that the grass isn't greener.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

If D* gives you free receivers and does not charge you for a first install, how much of the cost do you think the company is eating? Why do you feel entitled to a program because there is a commercial for it? There will always be a stipulation to any offer whether it is with D* or any other provider. Does it say on the commercial, "Not applicable to customers moving to Germany."? Probably not but obviously that is not an option either. Point being, there are plenty of portions of that offer that you know require qualifications that you meet, but you overlooked any of the qualifications that you do not meet based on feeling entitled to it without proper justification.


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

RACJ2 said:


> Based on one of his prior posts made in May of 2011, I'm going to guess that he didn't qualify, because he's been back with DIRECTV less then a year. After his freebies ran out at Comcast, he probably switched back and got a great deal with Free NFL ST. And since he's back, he found out that the grass isn't greener.


ATT just got my internet back-up. Strange that DTV seemed to disagree with you guys. After receiving my complaint from BBB, I got qualifed for the Movers Program by upper mgm. Seems like my complaint was not out of bounds. Maybe some of you DTV employees should see why your company has a D+ rating with the BBB.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"jerrylove56" said:


> ATT just got my internet back-up. Strange that DTV seemed to disagree with you guys. After receiving my complaint from BBB, I got qualifed for the Movers Program by upper mgm. Seems like my complaint was not out of bounds. Maybe some of you DTV employees should see why your company has a D+ rating with the BBB.


Only because they don't pay the BBB ransom. It's like paying the mob for protection.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

jerrylove56 said:


> ATT just got my internet back-up. Strange that DTV seemed to disagree with you guys. After receiving my complaint from BBB, I got qualifed for the Movers Program by upper mgm. Seems like my complaint was not out of bounds. Maybe some of you DTV employees should see why your company has a D+ rating with the BBB.


You may want to watch this


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

jerrylove56 said:


> ATT just got my internet back-up. Strange that DTV seemed to disagree with you guys. After receiving my complaint from BBB, I got qualifed for the Movers Program by upper mgm. Seems like my complaint was not out of bounds. Maybe some of you DTV employees should see why your company has a D+ rating with the BBB.


We're up to a D+ that's progress.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Hoosier205 said:


> Only because they don't pay the BBB ransom. It's like paying the mob for protection.


paticularly enjoyed the segment on 60 minutes and 20/20 that pretty well validated this comment. It was very enlighting and enjoyable


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

The cable company charges to hook up new service at a new address. So why shouldn't directv?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> I hope a lot of people aren't just contacting that office routinely; kinda defeats its purpose, and we all pay a bit more.





wahooq said:


> not for things like this that can be handled by reading the terms of agreement or a call to customer service





Laxguy said:


> When the OoP gets overburdened with routine stuff, it loses (not looses) its clout for important matters.


Not sure why we have self-appointed gate keepers here, but this is how DirecTV advertises Ellen's office and email address to their 20 million subscribers.



> *Executive Customer Care Contact*
> 
> If you've contacted Customer Care and require additional clarification or support, contact Ellen Filipiak, Sr. VP of Customer Care.


*http://dtv.client.shareholder.com/officers.cfm*

The OP met DirecTV's defined requirement to contact her office, so there shouldn't be any "only contact her for stuff we deem as important" comments.


----------

